# Heavy bleeding with twins, anyone else experience this and go on to have healthy ones



## Rhiam

Hi I'm 12 weeks pregnant with twins and having a pretty herendous time, I've been in hospital 5 times with bleeding the last being yesterday, I lost lots of red blood, soaked through two pads, leaked on hospital chair and was in awful pain, had an u/s n both babies where fine, I know how horrible it can b, I'm led in bed now, they can't tell me why I'm bleeding n yesterday everytime I moved I had a fresh gush if red blood, if anyone else has experienced this please can u let me know what happened, many thanks xxx I know my babies r both ok which is reassuring but it does worry me how much blood I am loosing and that they gave no idea what us causing it, please help,


----------



## ems1

I had a huge bleed at 14 weeks with twins, I continued to bleed for another few weeks with unknown cause. It eventually stopped and I now have healthy twin boys who will be 1 next month. Hope everything goes well for you and congratulations on the twin pregnancy. Xx


----------



## RainbowGift

I had some pretty heavy bleeding, but only for one day. There is a cyst that can develop early in pregnancy and it can be responsible for bleeding in some women. I hope that your mind is at ease, since your babies have been looked at and are fine. :) Take it very easy and keep us posted. :flower:


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi 

I had a big bleed at 11 weeks and I bled again at 13 weeks. Both times it lasted about a week trailing off into a brown discharge (sorry tmi). 

Both times the twins were fine, the second time they diagnosed a hemotoma (can't spell) basically an air pocket of blood on one of the twins sacs, I was told it would either bleed out or be taken back into the body and would disappear. It did and my twins are now 4 months old. 

Try to keep calm and stay positive, don't let the stress get to you. Drink plenty of water and eat loads of protein and don't start googling, I scared myself reading some stories which made me double stressed. Lots of ladies on here have had bleeds and have gone on to have healthy, happy babies so stay positive :) take care xx


----------



## Yuu

I had brown discharge since 5 weeks and then a big bleeding at 11 weeks - due to a subchorionic hematoma. They could see it on the ultrasound. My twins are fine!


----------



## Eternal

i had heavy bleeding on and off from about 14 weeks for over a month! No cause found, now two healthy baby baby boys 7 weeks old.


----------



## nicolashone

Me too. Very heavy bleeding over three days. Healthy girls are now four years old.


----------

